# Toy Show March &th Allentown Pa



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

The Great Lehigh Valley Toy Show
Merchants Square Mall
1901 S 12th st
Allentown Pa 18103

March 7th

10-3

http://www.valleygoto.com


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Do you have 2 tables for me?
PM sent as well.
LMK
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Kevin, is there going to be an April slotcar show?


----------

